# I'm stumped - Belt, Alternator, starter or Battery?



## 5speedXE (Jun 1, 2009)

My alternator was replaced six months ago (life-time warranty) and gave no signs (battery/brake lights flashing off and on) as to having and trouble.

Last Saturday, I start the car and the engine is for a second sluggish. The car runs with no reminder for the next two days.I think nothing of the situation. 

Monday, I start the car and no engine sound. Just the rapid "click,click,click,click etc..." (hmm, must be the battery, I think)

Tuesday, I take the battery to walmart (battery is under warranty), the test would conclude that there's no problem with the battery (cables/connectors are clean by the way).

Wednesday, I try to pop the clutch. It doesn't do the trick. (hmm, could it be the starter?)

Wednesday, A friend with a truck gives me a jump. Presto! It immediately cranks. I drive it back to my parking spot. (hmmm, I guess that it's not the starter)

Thursday, it doesn't crank, but not surprising since I didn't drive the car around.

Friday, a friend comes by (he also drives a 4 cylinder car) . The car clicks, but does not crank.

A week before this, I would notice that when the sentra started, the belt would squeak for maybe a second or two at the most. Then all was good.

A while back, I was told that the alternator belt though not loose, is not normally fitted drum tight' to begin with. I checked yesterday. Although not super tight, it's not real lose either. 

If any of you have an idea, this would be very appreciated. I'm a dishonest mechanics dream and hope to avoid such an encounter.


----------



## khoist (Aug 29, 2009)

next time turn your headlights on and see how well they dim, you may have a flat spot in the starter motor, which would give you the click until it worked past the flat spot. next time just keep at trying to start it for like 3-5 minutes, when it turns over does it turn slow????


----------



## 5speedXE (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks khoist,

The last time that the car started (without a jump) it was sluggish at first and then cranked right up. Twice I've had the battery tested. The first at Walmart and the second opinion at Auto Zone. I was later told that having a battery tested could also drain the battery a bit. 

I tried the test that you mentioned. This time, I didn't even hear the "clicks." The "beeps" (heard when key is in ignition) were softer and higher pitched. The lights were very dim. I will be taking the battery for a charge this Friday. 

It's interesting that the battery test's would indicate that it's good yet, I encounter this?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Ok, charge the battery up.
purchase an in-expensive Digital mult-meter
$3 up at Harbor freight.
Test the battery voltage before doing anything. 20V DC range
should be 13.2 V approx. Ie not under 12.5 V
If its not over 12.5 then its not charged or you have a bad cell.
with this as a starting point start the car.
dont turn anything on, just engine running.
rev car up to about 3,000 rpm ( Ok i know u dont have a tach, guess)
measure the battery voltage.
Should read 14V to 15V, target 14.4 14.5 V
MUST read at least 1V over your first reading, if not the Alternator is bad.
If you get this far, turn on every thing you can think of, rear defroster, headlights, A/C blower fan on Hi etc.
with engine about 3000 rpm again measure battery voltage. should be over 13.5V
If not battery will go flat while driving around at night.
the squeal when you start is common, both my Sentra and 200Sx do this, yes its the belts slipping, Power Steering i think.


----------



## astroboy (Aug 29, 2009)

Alternator is not charging. Commence troubleshooting there, recommend using above method.


----------



## 5speedXE (Jun 1, 2009)

I want to thank you all for the tips and suggestions. This is really embarrassing, but I'm thankful that it was not an expensive repair. Six months ago I started doing a bit of preventative maintenance. My battery post's were a little worn, so these were replaced. I can't find an image to share, but these were bought at an Advance Auto (they came in a pair with one being red and the other, black). This purchase was less than six months ago. From sight, there would not appear to be anything wrong. Once replaced with a different type, the car starts instantly! 

Thanks again for taking the time to contribute to this posts.


----------

